# Old Faithful - Gaggia



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Having explored other types of making coffee in the last couple of years - pourover/V60, Lever machines etc. I recently dug my Classic out of the garage and spruced her up for daily service.

It started out life as one of these:










And about 8 years ago I popped the internals from a Classic inside (near enough the same chassis) and since then i've tweaked it a bit more - opv mod, pressure gauge, silvia steam wand etc. Last weekend I re-installed a PID to the machine, after the first installation went pop when filling up the water reservoir.

Here she stands as of now... I am tempted to get the chasssis powdercoated and freshened up but i'm not in a rush for that. PID is controlling just the brew temperature at the moment as I can't fathom out the wiring for the steam as well! Flat whites are tasting better than ever before too, which must be down to having better control of the brewing temperature. Just need to find a suitable project box for the PID which will be the next hurdle!

<img alt="IMG_20191110_195958.jpg" data-ratio="133.45" width="562" data-fileid="33653" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191110_195958.thumb.jpg.6224f2927ad0febbd5f2f97c2199e9d7.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks a ace, and original! Getting a classic soon too I hope!


----------



## Teetertank (Nov 25, 2019)

MartinB said:


> Just need to find a suitable project box for the PID which will be the next hurdle.


 Most suitable and good value enclosure I've used is a Hamond 1591 (black plastic). Have also used a tuppaware type enclose too as a stop gap.

Easy to cut and you can velcro it to the side of the machine so it doesn't hinder the reservoir.


----------

